# pest control for my chickens



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Taken with my new RH rotating head told ya that hickory had special powers I'd say he's about tuned it 38 cal lead 10 inch band tie to tie tapered from 1 inch to 3/4 46 inch draw right behind the ear steal my chickens food again will ya into the oil you will go paste the tadders please have a good weekend yal


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Forgot about the distance taking 40 feet away


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

awesome dude. well done. glad you let us live through your hunting adventures! us city boys have no such luck...


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good job bud! Nice job


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That hickory RH sure did the job!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting almost like your cheating with the rh


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Now that is an animal that has been rehabilitated ..... he will never steel your chicken's food again.

Maybe some politicians can take a lesson from this, but they won't, they are way to stupid !

wll


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet shot!

Another chicken pen raider bites the dust..


----------



## Samuel LeWei Chen (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome shot on that critter! That rotating head must be magical!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

great shot~~ wonderful shooter..did a cracker jack of a good job disspatching the chicken food thief...AKAOldmiser


----------

